# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  31 cities tap water has cancer-causing hexavalent chromium, study says

## zabster151

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_theloo...using-chemical

----------


## Tigershark

Just another way the government is trying to get us to buy bottled water to help support the companies who fun thier campaigns.

----------


## Flagg

Tobacco, the Sun and Asbestos can also cause cancer....isn't going to stop people going outside and smoking though is it?

Im more concerned with water running out in the next 40 years then a supposed group of cackling meglomaniacs allegedly trying to make us buy bottled water  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## D.Pump

ya but everything technically gives you cancer so...

----------


## zabster151

ok, all because everything eles gives you cancer does not mean they can poisin are water and lie to us.

----------


## Flagg

Do you have any idea, how precious a finite source like water is? No one is poisoning any water. 

I agree there is definitely same shady things going on, but PrisonPlanet is NOT a reliable source.

----------


## zabster151

> Do you have any idea, how precious a finite source like water is? No one is poisoning any water. 
> 
> I agree there is definitely same shady things going on, but PrisonPlanet is NOT a reliable source.


yes they are a reliable source. and what is reliable to you ? they poisoning are water you just are not smart enough to pay attention to the signs. let me guess you think building 7 fell all by it self.

----------


## stack_it

> yes they are a reliable source. and what is reliable to you ? they poisoning are water you just are not smart enough to pay attention to the signs. let me guess you think building 7 fell all by it self.


Wow you sound like a grade A conspiracy theorist.

----------


## Flagg

> yes they are a reliable source. and what is reliable to you ? they poisoning are water you just are not smart enough to pay attention to the signs. let me guess you think building 7 fell all by it self.


Don't pull that fvcking "you're opinion is different then mine which makes me smarter than you" shit on me. 

911 has nothing to do with this argument, so you can drop the strawman argument right there. 

Here are some facts that even you can comprehend, and i'll even provide credible sources for you. 

Only 2.5% of all water resources is freshwater. That should tell you right there how valuable water is. Of that 2.5%, 70% of that figure is locked up in glaciers. Of the 30% we can access, 70% is used for agriculture alone. 

Poisoning water is a form of water depletion. Do you have any idea how much money is required to purify wastewater? Tell me where the gain is in poisoning water. Did you know by 2030, it's predicted that large parts of China, India and Mid West America could potentially be faced with water shortages, due to more water being required and supplied agriculture, which is growing, to feed an ever growing population?

*Sources*
_FAO, 2006. Livestock's long shadow: environmental issues and options. Food and Agricultural Organization, Rome

Forest Footprint Disclosure, 2009. Forest Footprint. [Online] Available at: http://www.forestdisclosure.com/page.asp?p=4722 

H. Charles J. Godfray, John R. Beddington, Ian R. Crute, Lawrence Haddad, David Lawrence, James F. Muir, Jules Pretty, Sherman Robinson, Sandy M. Thomas and Camilla Toulmin, 2010. Food Security: The Challenge of Feeding 9 Billion People. Science, 327(5967), pp. 812-818

Ilea, R, 2009. Intensive Livestock Farming: Global trends, Increased Environmental Concerns, and Ethical Solutions. Agricultural Environmental Ethics, 22, pp. 153-167_


Those are credible sources. Agriculture is a fundamental part of society, not just for domestic use but for exported use. As population grows and nations become more affluent, so to will the agricultural industry grow and demand for water will rise. 

Here is an indication of how much Agriculture, as a business, is worth in the USA alone: http://www.heinzctr.org/ecosystems/2...ag_value.shtml

235 Billion dollars a year as of 2004. for agricultural *output*. 

If you can find something to counteract what ive said beyond that conspiracy website and name calling, then I welcome what you have to offer.

----------


## zabster151

> Don't pull that fvcking "you're opinion is different then mine which makes me smarter than you" shit on me. 
> 
> 911 has nothing to do with this argument, so you can drop the strawman argument right there. 
> 
> Here are some facts that even you can comprehend, and i'll even provide credible sources for you. 
> 
> Only 2.5% of all water resources is freshwater. That should tell you right there how valuable water is. Of that 2.5%, 70% of that figure is locked up in glaciers. Of the 30% we can access, 70% is used for agriculture alone. 
> 
> 
> ...


i could care less how much watter is on the planet frozen or not. the fact is that the watter we are given through water companies, is posined with lots of un needed chemicals especially fluoride. causes all typs of bone problems mental and tissue damage

so the reason i referenced 9/11 is because i am referring to your mind set on whats going on around you. if you think the water is perfectly clean and nothing is wrong. then you are probably one of those people who think 9/11 was done by terrorist. cant see truth but i seriously do not care because everyone in the US is retarded and deserves what they get. i do knot know why i post things to inform people of whats going on, i should just step aside and let fox abc nbc cnn discovery channel tlc history channel, keep brainwashing everyone, enjoy so keep drinking the crystal clean fluoride water and geneticly alterd foods and highly contaminated meats. :1hifu: 

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/...136195&catid=2

----------


## zabster151

> Wow you sound like a grade A conspiracy theorist.


i would love to get your take on 9/11 i bet its real good 

o yea, its not a conspiracy when there is truth behind it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stack_it

> i would love to get your take on 9/11 i bet its real good 
> 
> o yea, its not a conspiracy when there is truth behind it.


My theory is that people died and a war started no matter who was behind it those people are still dead. Tell me exactly what your conspiracy changes? You've obviously got such a closed mind that anything outside of what goes on inside your head is wrong. It's your life believe what you want and have fun spending the rest of your days thinking "the man" is out to get you. 



Oh yeah and be careful. Your grocer is an FBI agent. They have been watching you because they know you're onto them. I would head south and lay low for a while.

----------


## zabster151

> My theory is that people died and a war started no matter who was behind it those people are still dead. Tell me exactly what your conspiracy changes? You've obviously got such a closed mind that anything outside of what goes on inside your head is wrong. It's your life believe what you want and have fun spending the rest of your days thinking "the man" is out to get you. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and be careful. Your grocer is an FBI agent. They have been watching you because they know you're onto them. I would head south and lay low for a while.



hollly Sh#t. what my conspiracy changes o i don't know maybe this 10 years of war that has ****#d are country and the rest of the world. if we properly investgate 9/11 the proof would show who really did it. who benifited from it and they need to pay for the deaths of thousan ds. not including the 100,000
dead civilians we have killed in this war. 

we already know it was funded/orcistrated by are government


not only that we have major issues with are economic system because of this bankers and corrupt system 


if you cant see th phsyics behind the way the buildings fell faster the free fall speed. then you are to stupid to even communicate with just like the rest of america that is scared to know the truth. as long as sports are still on everyone is still happy. i mean really more people care about what team labron james is going to play for. then to know what really happened on 9/11 people actualy rioted about what team he was switching to. but are country is failing more and more every month. and its no big deal

----------


## Flagg

> i could care less how much watter is on the planet frozen or not. the fact is that the watter we are given through water companies, is posined with lots of un needed chemicals especially fluoride. causes all typs of bone problems mental and tissue damage
> 
> so the reason i referenced 9/11 is because i am referring to your mind set on whats going on around you. if you think the water is perfectly clean and nothing is wrong. then you are probably one of those people who think 9/11 was done by terrorist. cant see truth but i seriously do not care because everyone in the US is retarded and deserves what they get. i do knot know why i post things to inform people of whats going on, i should just step aside and let fox abc nbc cnn discovery channel tlc history channel, keep brainwashing everyone, enjoy so keep drinking the crystal clean fluoride water and geneticly alterd foods and highly contaminated meats.
> 
> http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/...136195&catid=2


How old are you, because I find it hard to believe that any man over the age of 25 would have such a petulant, patronising attitude as you do. 

Seeing as you're so obsessed with 9/11, I will concede that I could see how it could be an inside job, used as a reason to invade the Middle East while simultaneously fostering hatred of Islam at the same time. I've also seen mathematical equations, supplied by Mr Rose and BJJ showing how the two towers fall in a seemingly controlled, controled way. 

But that still has nothing to do with this original thread. You're just trynna use something else to validate that the Government is this corrupt entity (tell me something i dont already know). What possible gain does the government get out of giving it's citizens cancer? So the private health care and pharmacuetical companies profit?? Or so that we start buying more exported water? Really, all you're doing is saying "ooooh, look at what the Government is doing now!" and not even questioning the why. 

You dont give a shit about how much water there is, thereby completely missing the point I was stressing. Water is a FINITE RESOURCE. You know what FINITE means? There is no way that carcenogens of that nature would be willingly put into the water cycle. I don't give a fiddlers fvck how naive you think that makes me, i'm a realist, not a paranoid freak. 

Why do you think American people are being poisoned, please enlighten me as im obviously no match for your intellectual prowess.

----------


## Flagg

> hollly Sh#t. what my conspiracy changes o i don't know maybe this 10 years of war that has ****#d are country and the rest of the world. if we properly investgate 9/11 the proof would show who really did it. who benifited from it and they need to pay for the deaths of thousan ds. not including the 100,000
> dead civilians we have killed in this war. 
> 
> we already know it was funded/orcistrated by are government
> 
> 
> not only that we have major issues with are economic system because of this bankers and corrupt system 
> 
> 
> if you cant see th phsyics behind the way the buildings fell faster the free fall speed. then you are to stupid to even communicate with just like the rest of america that is scared to know the truth. as long as sports are still on everyone is still happy. i mean really more people care about what team labron james is going to play for. then to know what really happened on 9/11 people actualy rioted about what team he was switching to. but are country is failing more and more every month. and its no big deal


Grow up. Even if it transpired the US were 100% behind 9/11, that knowledge will never be made public in anyones lifetime on this board. The damage to the reputation of America would be incaculable, you think its bad now, do you have any idea of the ramifications of such a truth being made public? It wouldnt change the situation in Iraq or Afghanistan either. 

Again I accept that the Bankers are way out of control and need controling, but what has that to do with this debate? You're talking as if corruption is suddenly something that's only been happening since the beginning of the 21st Century.

EDIT: I dont give a shit about Labron, Paris Hilton, or any other worthless celebrity cvnt. It's not as if the Media prints anything worthwhile when it does, and errs on rabble rousing instead.

----------


## zabster151

> How old are you, because I find it hard to believe that any man over the age of 25 would have such a petulant, patronising attitude as you do. *im 27*
> 
> Seeing as you're so obsessed with 9/11, *not obsessed want the truth to be heard and it was a side subject* I will concede that I could see how it could be an inside job, used as a reason to invade the Middle East while simultaneously fostering hatred of Islam at the same time. I've also seen mathematical equations, supplied by Mr Rose and BJJ showing how the two towers fall in a seemingly controlled, controled way. *controlled it was* 
> 
> But that still has nothing to do with this original thread.*side subject* You're just trynna use something else to validate that the Government is this corrupt entity (tell me something i dont already know). What possible gain does the government get out of giving it's citizens cancer?* keeping ppl sick makes them buy med thus why pharmacuticals are doing the best in the world profit*  So the private health care and pharmacuetical companies profit?? Or so that we start buying more exported water?* revers osmosed water is the safest are whole country should have clean water and it does not*  Really, all you're doing is saying "ooooh, look at what the Government is doing now!" and not even questioning the why. *my question to the government is why are you fu#cking us*
> 
> You dont give a shit about how much water there is, thereby completely missing the point I was stressing.*i did not mean literly i care about are water and i do not want ppl getting sick it pisses me off*  Water is a FINITE RESOURCE. You know what FINITE means? There is no way that carcenogens of that nature would be willingly put into the water cycle. I don't give a fiddlers fvck how naive you think that makes me, i'm a realist, not a paranoid freak. *look at the big oil spills they are everyware and have messed up region's of the world countles times currently in the us bp* 
> 
> Why do you think American people are being poisoned, please enlighten me as im obviously no match for your intellectual prowess.


*profit/controll*

----------


## zabster151

> Grow up. Even if it transpired the US were 100% behind 9/11, that knowledge will never be made public in anyones lifetime on this board.*and thats ok* The damage to the reputation of America would be incaculable,*the truth hurts* you think its bad now, do you have any idea of the ramifications of such a truth being made public? It wouldnt change the situation in Iraq or Afghanistan either. *why not i would hope then we would withdraw from iraq and every other country we force arselvs in*
> 
> Again I accept that the Bankers are way out of control and need controling, but what has that to do with this debate? *let it fail and bring us back to the gold and silver stander wich is fair and work a new system into place that is not fake with fake money*You're talking as if corruption is suddenly something that's only been happening since the beginning of the 21st Century.* no corruption has been going on for hundreds of years this is just a very big thing in are lives and i do not buy the bull sh%t it insults allot of ppls inteligants you said yourself bjj and other should you sound information about free fall speed to say they were not demoed is saying every physics teach is dumb and wrong and o yea a conspiracy therioust*
> 
> EDIT: I dont give a shit about Labron, Paris Hilton, or any other worthless celebrity cvnt. It's not as if the Media prints anything worthwhile when it does, and errs on rabble rousing instead.


*they do not report news they tell you things with a b yest spin thats whats wrong*

----------


## stack_it

> hollly Sh#t. *what my conspiracy changes o i don't know maybe this 10 years of war that has ****#d are country and the rest of the world*. if we properly investgate 9/11 the proof would show who really did it. who benifited from it and they need to pay for the deaths of thousan ds. not including the 100,000
> dead civilians we have killed in this war. *so you are saying that by proving our government was behind 911 the last ten years of war never happened? Like I said before, no matter who did it it still happened and all those people are still dead. Quit crying over spilled milk and move on. Also how is paying for the deaths going to help? That will just send out economy even further down the shitter.*
> 
> we already know it was funded/orcistrated by are government
> 
> 
> not only that we have major issues with are economic system because of this bankers and corrupt system 
> 
> 
> if you cant see th phsyics behind the way the buildings fell faster the free fall speed. then you are to stupid to even communicate with just like the rest of america that is scared to know the truth. as long as sports are still on everyone is still happy. i mean really more people care about what team labron james is going to play for. then to know what really happened on 9/11 people actualy rioted about what team he was switching to. but are country is failing more and more every month. and its no big deal


*response in bold*
Just remember that when you look around and think that everyone else in the world is stupid, in reality it is probably you that is the stupid one.

----------


## zabster151

> *response in bold*
> Just remember that when you look around and think that everyone else in the world is stupid, in reality it is probably you that is the stupid one.


*highly disagree* 
* god dammit America is not the only country out there. you think its ok to kill civilians in other countries is what your saying. because of 9/11 we are still in a war we cant afford and are killing civillians every day the new leaked wikileaks show so far one hundred thousand ppl dead so far maybe more. we do not report this because we do not want ppl to know how bad it is.*

----------


## zabster151

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiK_R...mbedded#at=286

----------


## stack_it

> *highly disagree* 
> * god dammit America is not the only country out there. you think its ok to kill civilians in other countries is what your saying. because of 9/11 we are still in a war we cant afford and are killing civillians every day the new leaked wikileaks show so far one hundred thousand ppl dead so far maybe more. we do not report this because we do not want ppl to know how bad it is.*



If we are at war I want my country to win it by any means necessary. It's a war not a friendly game of chess. Oh and fvck wikileaks. They're prolly the cause of many our troops deaths. Everybody involved with wikileaks should be slowly tortured and imprisoned. 


I'm not gonna try to change your views on the world and how it's out to get you. It was a fun debate. Peace.

----------


## zabster151

> If we are at war I want my country to win it by any means necessary.* i understand its better to be on the winning side but the fact that are government is attacking are own people and killing civilians is not ok with me and this is an un just war we attacked are own people to go slaughter other people for profit and thats Fuc$ed*  It's a war not a friendly game of chess. Oh and fvck wikileaks. *ever heard dont shoot the messenger, maybe if they dident do fu#$ed up s&it they wouldent worry about what is said about what they are doing*  They're prolly the cause of many our troops deaths. Everybody involved with wikileaks should be slowly tortured and imprisoned.
> 
> *i do not agree with giving out sensitive info in time of war. but this is not a war againts us its a trick a joke a scam againts the whole world* 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna try to change your views on the world and how it's out to get you. It was a fun debate. Peace.


*i do not think they are out to get me directly. its very clear that they are out to hurt us and others*

----------


## Flagg

I can't tell if you are patronising me or completely missing my point. 

I KNOW that media spins everything. 
I KNOW that the US and UK went to Iraq and Afghanistan on a lie, and yes I do want us out. And no, I don't agree with civilians being killed. 
I KNOW there is a lot of shady shit that goes on, but not everything has a sinister motive. 

I will say though that im glad that Wikileak thing got made public knowledge, even if it made the stupid masses forget about Jersey Shore and X Factor for all of 5 minutes. 

The truth hurts? Yes it does. If it transpired that 9/11 was truly an inside job, America would drown in blood.

----------


## zabster151

> I can't tell if you are patronising me or completely missing my point. 
> 
> I KNOW that media spins everything. *correct*
> I KNOW that the US and UK went to Iraq and Afghanistan on a lie, and yes I do want us out. And no, I don't agree with civilians being killed.*good*
> I KNOW there is a lot of shady shit that goes on, but not everything has a sinister motive.*agreed*
> 
> I will say though that im glad that Wikileak thing got made public knowledge, even if it made the stupid masses forget about Jersey Shore and X Factor for all of 5 minutes.
> 
> The truth hurts? Yes it does. If it transpired that 9/11 was truly an inside job, America would drown in blood.


 *i think it would be good for are country to know the truth because. we have lots of people called crazy who correct about whats going on and many other reasons it would be good. these Fuc#ing morons who only know sport/tv shows and shoot towel heads. need to be sent in there place and know that they are wrong. because they think people like me do not care about are troops dying for America, when in fact i do care.if are country was being attacked i would be with the first ppl to sign up and defend are nation. but i will not die for an oil/opium driven war and kill civilians.*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Zabster... a play you might enjoy reading is: "Enemy of the People" by Ibsen. When the play came out ( I think around 100 years ago) it was very controversial. Steve McQueen I am pretty sure, shot the film version but they canned it; again, I am not certain of this but think it was never released in the states...maybe another country.

Anyway....get a copy of the play. You will enjoy it.

----------


## zimmy

lol...another reason why texas rocks :P Dallas was tested...and what do you know...not a problem ::P

----------

